
Connecting Functions to Redux Store - enzee
https://github.com/en-Zee/Redux-Funk
======
enzee
I've recently created this new package to connect functions to the Redux store
and retrieve the state as it updates. It behaves similarly to React-Redux and
is really just a thin wrapper for the subscribe function. It retrieves state
updates and returns back the data however you need it. I found this pretty
useful and am actually kind of surprised it hasn't been done before. Can I get
some feedback on this?

